# Updated List of Markets With Increased Safe Ride Fee



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

I wasn't sure where to put this one, so the complaints sectioned seemed most appropriate.

We just got an email here in Wichita from Uber notifying us that they are raising the safe ride fee to $1.40 effective tomorrow. But it appears the email is market specific to Wichita and our neighbors up in Kansas City did not receive such a notice.

Certainly, they can't be raising the fee in one tiny little market in the middle of nowhere. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Kalamazoo, Michigan received a notice tonight that theirs was going up to $1.15. No other markets in Michigan got the notice. This won't have an impact on drivers in Michigan because the safe rider fee is taken off before commission is calculated and the minimum fare is going up $.15 as well.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Brady said:


> Kalamazoo, Michigan received a notice tonight that theirs was going up to $1.15. No other markets in Michigan got the notice. This won't have an impact on drivers in Michigan because the safe rider fee is taken off before commission is calculated and the minimum fare is going up $.15 as well.


My thought is this. Uber is doing this in small markets to test market tolerance for raising the fee. It will spread across the country within the next year.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I'll be done by then.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

The srf does matter. They include it in any incentives they give out. Gross fare is their term for pay with the srf included. When they advertise pay on radio, Internet, ect. it is included. The worst thing about srf is you actually have to deduct it on your taxes. Why is something that was never ours to begin with have to be deducted on our taxes? They act like they pay it to us then take it away.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Adbam said:


> The srf does matter. They include it in any incentives they give out. Gross fare is their term for pay with the srf included. When they advertise pay on radio, Internet, ect. it is included. The worst thing about srf is you actually have to deduct it on your taxes. Why is something that was never ours to begin with have to be deducted on our taxes? They act like they pay it to us then take it away.


Because you don't do your taxes correctly, then. Do your taxes based on what you actually received from Uber... not how THEY tell you to do them. I kept Uber's 1099 for giggles to reminisce about how corrupt this company actually is, but I did my taxes based on the money I received. I never received any part of their safe ride fee or their commission. Therefore, it was never my income.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

It just means you 4 star any rides that don't tip now up to $6.40 instead of $6.00. I will make the adjustment.


----------



## JustPaxingThru (Jun 18, 2015)

They changed the safe rider's fee here to $1.45.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Jackson Mississippi*
SRF $1.65


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JustPaxingThru said:


> They changed the safe rider's fee *here* to $1.45.


Where is *here?*


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

all bullshit....stop driving for Uber


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lyft has it at $1.50 but it is added to the fare and not shown as driver income. 
Uber is at it screwing the driver even more. UberMath blind sides a lot of us, drivers, into thinking it is not even ours to begin with and what the problem is some of us having with SRF. 
the way it is, Uber is stealing this income from the drivers. 

Very unethical and evil.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Cheaper and cheaper fares (drivers have to pick up many more to earn the same) + pool rides = twice as many SRF's for Uber. Doesn't surprise me at all that they're looking to increase the SRF booty. You multiply the SRF out into the millions of rides and it's a considerable revenue stream for them.

They should be made to put those profits errr I mean "operating costs" into where they belong ie the Drivers. Incident response and background checks are a complete joke and everyone knows it.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> I'll be done by then.


Of course you will .


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

In a true partnership, there should be no SRF. 
The ratio of the fare Uber has to cut from the total fare should be a flat percentage. 
If expenses go up and profits drop for Uber, for whatever reason, this ratio and/or the fare (initial + mile + time) should be played with. 
SRF is turning into a theft with these attempts.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's better to just gypsie cab it.. pick up the passenger, offer a lower fee if they pay cash or pay with their credit card. I have a PayPal swiper on my phone.. then cancel on uber and take them where they want to go. Problem solved.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> It's better to just gypsie cab it.. pick up the passenger, offer a lower fee if they pay cash or pay with their credit card. I have a PayPal swiper on my phone.. then cancel on uber and take them where they want to go. Problem solved.


Uber is a technology company. 
Believe it or not. 
If what you suggest actually becomes a serious concern, it is easy to identify who is doing such a practice. 
In this Orwellian world, it is more difficult to pull such a trick consistently without losing access to the platform completely.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Because you don't do your taxes correctly, then. Do your taxes based on what you actually received from Uber... not how THEY tell you to do them. I kept Uber's 1099 for giggles to reminisce about how corrupt this company actually is, but I did my taxes based on the money I received. I never received any part of their safe ride fee or their commission. Therefore, it was never my income.


Ahh no I have a personal accountant and friend do my taxes. If you didn't deduct the srf then you paid taxes on it or you filed your taxes incorrectly. The 1099 lists gross pay.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

"*This change does not affect the amount you take home per trip."

I pray that Ms. Riodan gets the person on the stand to commit Perjury in open court.

****ing Lairs. !!!*


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Uber is a technology company.
> Believe it or not.
> If what you suggest actually becomes a serious concern, it is easy to identify who is doing such a practice.
> In this Orwellian world, it is more difficult to pull such a trick consistently without losing access to the platform completely.


Oh I'm so scared! They might cancel the ability to rip me off, lie to me, and make money off my back! ? Besides I have solicited cash rides right in the Uber lounge in the Uber parking lot right in front of uber staff.. these kids are making $15 an hour to sit there and have no gas or car expenses. They are making more than the drivers at times. And they don't even care that I got cash rides.. plus it's technically ok as it's not a street hail as I was out of my car and on foot... so what if my car was parked in the Uber lot. I have no respect for uber with how they strait up lie and cheat people and deserve the same back.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

Just got the same email of srf being raised to $1.45 Starting tomorrow. We'll see tomorrow if they increase the minimum fare to cover the srf.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Waquiber said:


> Just got the same email of srf being raised to $1.45 Starting tomorrow. We'll see tomorrow if they increase the minimum fare to cover the srf.


Fares never increase, where have you been.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

It might not increase for us but it should At least increase by $0.45 for the passengers to cover the additional srf fee.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Waquiber said:


> It might not increase for us but it should At least increase by $0.45 for the passengers to cover the additional srf fee.


SRF increase is fare increase in disguise.

Uber says to drivers: "We raise the fares, but none of this new revenue is for you!"


----------



## JustPaxingThru (Jun 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Where is *here?*


Oops. Sorry. "Here" being the Harrisburg area.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> Oh I'm so scared! They might cancel the ability to rip me off, lie to me, and make money off my back! ? Besides I have solicited cash rides right in the Uber lounge in the Uber parking lot right in front of uber staff.. these kids are making $15 an hour to sit there and have no gas or car expenses. They are making more than the drivers at times. And they don't even care that I got cash rides.. plus it's technically ok as it's not a street hail as I was out of my car and on foot... so what if my car was parked in the Uber lot. I have no respect for uber with how they strait up lie and cheat people and deserve the same back.


I am an active driver myself with almost 3K rides so far.

I don't mean to scare you. I am in your side as a driver. but, I will not risk it personally.

Good Luck with whatever you do to stick it to Uber.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Dayton Ohio
*$1.85 SRF*


----------



## UberL (Jul 8, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this one, so the complaints sectioned seemed most appropriate.
> 
> We just got an email here in Wichita from Uber notifying us that they are raising the safe ride fee to $1.40 effective tomorrow. But it appears the email is market specific to Wichita and our neighbors up in Kansas City did not receive such a notice.
> 
> Certainly, they can't be raising the fee in one tiny little market in the middle of nowhere. Anyone else get this?


They are raising it to $1.65 here in Jackson, MS!


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Dayton Ohio
> *$1.85 SRF*
> 
> View attachment 13980


I fixed it.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Adbam said:


> Ahh no I have a personal accountant and friend do my taxes. If you didn't deduct the srf then you paid taxes on it or you filed your taxes incorrectly. The 1099 lists gross pay.


Right. And my taxes were done with figures including the money I received from Uber. I didnt receive any safe ride fees from Uber. Therefore, it is not figured as part of my income in any way. No income, no tax. And it is not a deduction, either, as Uber says. I never saw it. Therefore it cant be considered income to deduct. The safe ride fee is Uber's income. They should pay tax on it. Not me.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> Right. And my taxes were done with figures including the money I received from Uber. I didnt receive any safe ride fees from Uber. Therefore, it is not figured as part of my income in any way. No income, no tax. And it is not a deduction, either, as Uber says. I never saw it. Therefore it cant be considered income to deduct. The safe ride fee is Uber's income. They should pay tax on it. Not me.


This would be correct if Uber reported your income as 1099-MISC, but instead they have reported your total gross revenue (not net income) to the IRS using form 1099-K.

Since Uber set itself up as a "payment processor" on your behalf, the IRS considers every dollar that passes through the transaction as your gross revenue, even though Uber turns around and deducts commissions and SRF.

You need to deduct those commissions and SRF's as a cost of business, just like you would credit card processing / swipe fees. Even though that money never hits your bank account, it's still counted as gross income.... until you deduct it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

are you kidding me , uber will soon have higher ride fees and then take 20 percent too, further cutting out the driver, whos gas and car it is. smh. how about raise the damn rate .30 instead.


----------



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Quit complaining. Small market dayton oh safe fee went from 1.50 to 1.85. 
The email in caps said it will not affect our pay.
How does it not?
We just had a 20% fare cut in the summer 
Yet i can go wkdays 4-8 n no fares.
N uber announced yesterday they are adding 10k more drivers in ohio.
We only have 3 big cities.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Adbam said:


> The srf does matter. They include it in any incentives they give out. Gross fare is their term for pay with the srf included. When they advertise pay on radio, Internet, ect. it is included. The worst thing about srf is you actually have to deduct it on your taxes. Why is something that was never ours to begin with have to be deducted on our taxes? They act like they pay it to us then take it away.


Some markets still include SRF in guarantees. Most don't any longer. In Michigan, when we're paid out 80% of our gross fares received during the guarantee period, safe rider fees are not included in the equation. Because minimum fares are increasing to compensate for the increase in safe rider fees in the markets seeing them, most drivers aren't impacted by the increase.

You should not be including SRF in your taxes. This is why Uber sends a different report for them. They aren't income.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Brady said:


> Some markets still include SRF in guarantees. Most don't any longer. In Michigan, when we're paid out 80% of our gross fares received during the guarantee period, safe rider fees are not included in the equation. Because minimum fares are increasing to compensate for the increase in safe rider fees in the markets seeing them, most drivers aren't impacted by the increase.
> 
> You should not be including SRF in your taxes. This is why Uber sends a different report for them. They aren't income.


As I said, I don't include SRF as income, but Uber reports it that way and then tells you to deduct it as an expense. This is wrong. It never was my income. I never saw it. Therefore, I have nothing to deduct. Furthermore, Uber wants drivers to claim it as their income so they don't have to. This is tax fraud.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> This would be correct if Uber reported your income as 1099-MISC, but instead they have reported your total gross revenue (not net income) to the IRS using form 1099-K.
> 
> Since Uber set itself up as a "payment processor" on your behalf, the IRS considers every dollar that passes through the transaction as your gross revenue, even though Uber turns around and deducts commissions and SRF.
> 
> You need to deduct those commissions and SRF's as a cost of business, just like you would credit card processing / swipe fees. Even though that money never hits your bank account, it's still counted as gross income.... until you deduct it.


It is deducted as commissions paid, and to whom, very easy if you know how to do your taxes. You do not pay any taxes on commissions paid.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Brady said:


> Kalamazoo, Michigan received a notice tonight that theirs was going up to $1.15. No other markets in Michigan got the notice. This won't have an impact on drivers in Michigan because the safe rider fee is taken off before commission is calculated and the minimum fare is going up $.15 as well.


why can they charge the passanger that like lyft instead of the drivers.Another reason to drive lyft more


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Just got a message they are raising it from 1.00 to 1.60 here in ohio. Total bs if u ask me. But one thing I have noticed here too is that uber is going to surge rates alot faster now than what they used too. I mean like people get two or 3 fares in a row and we in a surge.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

San Antonio
$1.70


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

another reason why we must get the word out about the strike. go to the facebook page "ubber freedom" and share the video.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

jrboy said:


> another reason why we must get the word out about the strike. go to the facebook page "ubber freedom" and share the video.


Agreed!! What those pricks have done is very simple, they are initiating price increases but NOT sharing it with the driver. There is no question that it's simply a money grab on their part. If it truly reflected an increase in their cost of background checks, etc ... it would be the same amount in all places. Instead they are going for what they think the market will bear and pocketing 100% of it.


----------



## 5AMto5PMdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

Adbam said:


> The srf does matter. They include it in any incentives they give out. Gross fare is their term for pay with the srf included. When they advertise pay on radio, Internet, ect. it is included. The worst thing about srf is you actually have to deduct it on your taxes. Why is something that was never ours to begin with have to be deducted on our taxes? They act like they pay it to us then take it away.


----------



## 5AMto5PMdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

You can record the SRF as funds returned on your taxes, but if they don't have it calculated on a final invoice for the year, you will have to track the amount yourself.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Orlando*
$1.85 10/03/15


Bob Reynolds said:


> Starting tomorrow, October 3, the Safe Rides Fee will increase to $1.85 for all uberX trips in Orlando.





Bob Reynolds said:


> Uber is charging $1.85 Safe Rider Fee on Uber XL as well. They lied again.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/oh-boy-safe-rider-fee-increased.38366/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Houston*
$1.95, 10/03/15


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Baton Rouge*
$1.75, 10/03/15


Scuba Steve said:


> For those who haven't seen it yet- uber sent an email today about increasing the "safe ride fee" from $1 to $1.75.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-greed-safe-ride-fee-increase.38389/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Connecticut*
$1.45, 10/03/15


UberTaxPro said:


> Starting tomorrow, October 3, the Safe Rides Fee will increase to $1.45 for all uberX trips in Connecticut.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/ct-safe-ride-fee-going-up-to-1-45-today-oct-3.38419/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Cleveland*
$1.70, 10/03/15


Michael - Cleveland said:


> Starting tomorrow, October 3, the Safe Rides Fee will increase to $1.70 for all uberX trips in Cleveland.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-raises-the-srf-by-70-to-cover-costs-but.38405/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Highest in the U.S.!
Detroit & Ann Arbor, MI
$2.20, 10/03/15
*
*WTF ... SRF goes up to $2.20 !?!?*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Tulsa*
$1.65, 10/03/15









https://uberpeople.net/threads/srf-increasing.38363/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Agreed!! What those pricks have done is very simple, they are initiating price increases but NOT sharing it with the driver. There is no question that it's simply a money grab on their part. If it truly reflected an increase in their cost of background checks, etc ... it would be the same amount in all places. Instead they are going for what they think the market will bear and pocketing 100% of it.


I agree with your sentiment (money grab - not helping drivers at all) 
but you are wrong about the costs:
*Liability insurance costs are variable by location based on actuarial data and risk*... 
(something only the insurance companies and state insurance commission's have any control over).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Jacksonville, FL*
$2.05, 10/03/15


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Grand Rapids, MI*
$1.55, 10/03/15

*Dallas, TX*
$1.70, 10/03/15
*Uber increasing safe rider fee by 70 cents!!*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Des Moines, Iowa*
$1.60, 10/03/15


DSMUber said:


> Uber is raising rates in Des Moines! ... But only for themselves..
> 
> Received an email that the Safe Rider Fee is increasing to $1.60 per ride.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/rate-increase.38386/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Toledo, Ohio*
$1.60, 09/28/15










Thread by pbracing33b
*Uber raising Trust and Safety Fees-Riders not happy about*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

That aint crap!! They got us at the top of the list... $2.05!!!!! That crap is hilarious!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Jacksonville,fl. By the way! Who does that!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That aint crap!! They got us at the top of the list... $2.05!!!!! That crap is hilarious!





chi1cabby said:


> *Highest in the U.S.!
> Detroit & Ann Arbor, MI
> $2.20, 10/03/15
> *
> *WTF ... SRF goes up to $2.20 !?!?*


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

$1.60 in Louisville KY. Uber loves to shit on us all but man they hate Detroit.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Tucson srf up to $1.60


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

These are the points that we would like to get from the _*National Strike Oct 16 to Oct 18.*_
*$7.00 minimum local ride,

*$1.75 per mile

*$0.45 per min.

*At least $2.25 to start the ride

*Eliminate Uber illegal Insurance called "Safe Ride" charge per ride, taken from drivers earnings.

* Add Tipping option - Tipping is not UBER's business.

*Uber commission/referral charge to be only 2% to UBER or others.

*Out of State ride to be charged as round trip.

*UberX - Maximum 3 pax per ride. Any other extra charge of 25% surcharge of the ride.

* Bags - maximum 2 bags. Any other bags or pieces a surcharge of 15% of the ride.

*Driver waiting time 5 mins. $7.00 after 5 mins.

*Cancellation fee $7.00

*Extra stops $7.00 each.

*Pet surcharge $15.00 per dog/cats/small pets. *No cows/pigs/snakes.

*Picture of pax should show on request.

Current rates are not acceptable at All. Otherwise _*NO drivers.*_


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

A minimum fair in my city is $3.05.
3.05-1.60 srf = $1.45
1.45×80%= $1.16
1.16/3.05 = 38%
Uber is taking 62% of a minimum fare in my city.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.

We need to call the attention of all new drivers.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Where's the Uber email that says....

"Bad news in order to decrease business we have raised the prices by %25. Our studies have shown that when we raise prices it slows everything down so you can take it easy. Uber on!"


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.
> 
> We need to call the attention of all new drivers.


How about accepting rides and never show up? Hell I've been starting that. Passengers are getting on my nerves


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*New Highest in the U.S.!
Flint, Michigan*
$2.25, 10/03/15


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Indianapolis, Indiana*
$2.10, 10/03/15


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *New Highest in the U.S.!
> Flint, Michigan*
> $2.25, 10/03/15
> 
> View attachment 14584


This is just BS!! How can they sleep at night ugh #STRIKE


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Oops!
*THE NEW HIGHEST IN THE U.S.!!!
NW Indiana*
$2.50, 10/03/15


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$1.60 to the driver? almost $3.00 to Uber on a Minimum? wow.

Uber now gets 65% of a mini in that market. 

because they can.


----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Oops!
> *THE NEW HIGHEST IN THE U.S.!!!
> NW Indiana*
> $2.50, 10/03/15
> ...


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Pittsburgh PA $1.60


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Cleveland, OH SRF = $1.75 eff. 10/3/15


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Oops!
> *THE NEW HIGHEST IN THE U.S.!!!
> NW Indiana*
> $2.50, 10/03/15
> ...


*$2.50 "SAFE RIDE" fee.*

That is a big bite.

We have to stop them.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> newsboy559 can you please edit the thread title to:
> 
> *Updated List of Markets with Increased Safe Rides Fee
> *
> Thanx!


Uhh, how do I do that? LOL


----------



## Deeperside (Oct 10, 2015)

*EFFECTIVE today 10/10 UBER SRF increased to $1.65 in Charlotte NC
*
Same language as all the others... Led me to seek out this forum.

"Doesn't impact Drivers take home.." - that is my absolute favorite part of the Uber's *Surprise Rape Fee.


MoneyUber4 said:



These are the points that we would like to get from the National Strike Oct 16 to Oct 18.
*$7.00 minimum local ride,

*$1.75 per mile

*$0.45 per min.

*At least $2.25 to start the ride

*Eliminate Uber illegal Insurance called "Safe Ride" charge per ride, taken from drivers earnings.

* Add Tipping option - Tipping is not UBER's business.

*Uber commission/referral charge to be only 2% to UBER or others.

*Out of State ride to be charged as round trip.

*UberX - Maximum 3 pax per ride. Any other extra charge of 25% surcharge of the ride.

* Bags - maximum 2 bags. Any other bags or pieces a surcharge of 15% of the ride.

*Driver waiting time 5 mins. $7.00 after 5 mins.

*Cancellation fee $7.00

*Extra stops $7.00 each.

*Pet surcharge $15.00 per dog/cats/small pets. *No cows/pigs/snakes.

*Picture of pax should show on request.

Current rates are not acceptable at All. Otherwise NO drivers.

Click to expand...

*
You should start a new Thread for this...

As a passenger as well as driver I'm not sure I agree with all of these... But something needs to happen and the strike needs to happen.

OCT 16 - STRIKE !!!
*
*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Do a search for STRIKE and you'll find plenty of 'threads'.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

New SRF for Orange County: $1.95 as of yesterday. That's an almost 100% jump! The message? We can arbitrarily increase the money we collect (that we use to reduce our overhead and trade with) BY NINETY FIVE PERCENT and be confident customers won't complain but won't even think about a small percentage raise for drivers. Oh wait, might actually arbitrarily cut fares further. 

It isn't just thievery, it is the incredibly shameless kind. Psychopathy level: VERY HIGH.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

We need to take control. STRIKE.

No DRIVERS = No UBER


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

And wait for some of the clueless riders to ask, "why are you guys striking; didn't Uber just raise the minimum fare? It used to say $4 on my app; now it says $4.95/$5.45." 

Makes me wonder about the timing too. If they did it for propaganda purposes; to confuse the public because a lot of people think minimum fare means FARE and without SRF.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> And wait for some of the clueless riders to ask, "why are you guys striking; didn't Uber just raise the minimum fare? It used to say $4 on my app; now it says $4.95/$5.45."
> 
> Makes me wonder about the timing too. If they did it for propaganda purposes; to confuse the public because a lot of people think minimum fare means FARE and without SRF.


I think that you're right about riders not knowing anything about anything. 
Why should they? They don't care. 
Remember TK on Colbert?: "you just push a button".
'SRF' - they don't know what it is.
A strike? They will have no idea that one is planned - or if one even takes place.
At most, the overwhelming majority of riders may notice fewer cars available (a bit longer wait time) over next weekend.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Brady said:


> Kalamazoo, Michigan received a notice tonight that theirs was going up to $1.15. No other markets in Michigan got the notice. This won't have an impact on drivers in Michigan because the safe rider fee is taken off before commission is calculated and the minimum fare is going up $.15 as well.


It has to go up due to the srf being part of the min fare.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Dear Uber -

On Oct 2, 2015, Uber sent me an email indicating an increase to the SRF from $1.00 to $1.70 -
noting specifically that the increase in the SRF would *not* affect the amount I "take home per trip".

At that time the Minimum Fare was $4.00 t + $1.70 SRF,
which at the 20% Uber Fee rate resulted in minimum driver earnings of $3.20.

My trip earnings reports and weekly earnings reports reflect this to be the case.

As of yesterday, November 14, 2015 the Uber website for Cleveland indicates that
UberX Fare Minimum Fare is $4.70- *inclusive* of the SRF.
*That is a $1 drop in the minimum fare, resulting in minimum earnings of $2.40*
for UberX for drivers at the 20% Uber fee level - *and $2.25 *for new drivers at
the 25% Uber fee level.

*On what date did Uber lower the minimum fares for Uber X, UberXL and UberSELECT
in Cleveland by $1 per ride?*

*Why was I as an Uber Partner not informed of this change in minimum fare?*


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Dear Uber -
> 
> On Oct 2, 2015, Uber sent me an email indicating an increase to the SRF from $1.00 to $1.70 -
> noting specifically that the increase in the SRF would *not* affect the amount I "take home per trip".
> ...


Minimum Fare has always included SRF in my case. Which I thought was outrageous and created a topic here asking what everyone else thinks and was sort of treated like a dog that entered a mosque. lol. Oy vey. I give up...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> Minimum Fare has always included SRF in my case. Which I thought was outrageous and created a topic here asking what everyone else thinks and was sort of treated like a dog that entered a mosque. lol. Oy vey. I give up...


No - you're right...
but what's happened here - apparently - (I'm still waiting for some official word form the Cleveland Uber folks)
is that when they increased the SRF, they announced the new minimum fare as being $5.70, incuding the SRF.
*Now, suddenly, without notice, the minimum fare on the Uber Cleveland site says the min fare in $4.70, inlcuding SRF*.
That's a $1 decrease from what the site said on Oct 2nd.


----------

